# Anyone in LA ( los angeles ) or So Cal ( southern California )?



## Progressive_Path (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello guys, I was recently diagnosed with IBS, and have had my symptoms since November 2011. The toughest part of having IBS is that it effects your social life more than anything else. I have personally acclimated to having IBS (I only sense a slight discomfort; physically). However, its not easy to function “normally” in social events / situations; awkward only begins to describe it… I tend to find myself alone these days; partly because I avoid social situations. I find it impossible to eat out these days (as I may have LG). I am here hoping to find a penpal, new friend, or even a relationship. We could also arrange a group meetup. It would be nice to be able to collaborate with people who can relate (I could really use the support  About me;I am a 28 year old male, and live in LA I recently graduated university, mustering up the courage to take my state exam. I find myself reading and writing (my favorite escape), and like to take random strolls at the beach, park, or anywhere outdoors. I'am a very easygoing type of guy  Feel free to shoot me an email!


----------

